# SonyBD sounds cutting in/out on "Dark Knight"



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

I bought a Samsung 46A-750, Hung it on the wall. 

Bought a Sony BDP-S350, which is temporary plugged into the TV's side HDMI (monoprice cable) port until I find a receiver to plug both the Time-Warner DVR, and the Blu ray player into that, then run one HDMI from receiver to TV.



THE PROBLEM:
I purchased my very first Blu Ray movie, which was, "The Dark Knight", and while listening to the movie, The main dialogue seemed to sound ok, but there's something in the background cutting in and out, and sometimes muffled, just unbearable.

I am not hooking up the TV to the BD LIVE feature, and I do not have a LAN connection anyway. I just want to watch movies.

Has anyone else has this problem with the same TV and BD Player? 

There are a few scenarios... 
Bad (new) BluRay Disc, (How likely do these brand new discs are bad?)
Bad (new)BluRay Player, 
or something to do with the (new) TV. (TV sounds great all the until this very first BluRay movie)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you checked to make sure that the Firmware on the BluRay player is up to date? This is usually the cause of most issues.


----------



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you TonyV!

Yes, I had a .007 version, then today updated to v0.10,went into BD setup and noticed these settings.

The brackets are enabled to what is on....

AUDIO HDMI- [Auto] or 2 CH PCM
BD AUDIO SETTING - [Mix] or direct
AUDIO ATT.- [On] or Off
DOLBY DIGITAL - [Downmix PCM] or Dolby Digital 
DTS DIGITAL OUT - [Downmix PCM] or DTS
48/96Hz PCM - [48Hz/16 Bit] - or 96Hz/24 Bit
AUDIO DRC - [Auto], Standard,TV Mode,or Wide Range
Downmix - Apply Dolby Surround or [Normal]

My Samsung750 TV has the SRSurround Off, still have to find the Dynamic Compression and the night mode and turn off as another poster suggested.And also the Digital NR is set to medium.

In the TV's Source menu, before I only had two HDMI's hooked up. One for the TV from the back into the Cablebox, and one from the side #4 HDMI, to the Blu Ray player, but now I have another source showing a HDMI BD Anynet.


----------

